# My first attempt at bashing an engine...



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

what I started with - Sam's Club 2007 Northern Lights 10 wheeler










chopping here and there










starting to add stuff back - Mock up of 4-6-0 Camelback










progress vs original










Mock up almost done


















hopefully I will be able to starting painting so of it on Monday!
/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif

I'm going for something like this


----------



## farmerted (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great! Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a very nice bash......  It's great.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

nice


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks great! 
keep those photos coming. 
Joel


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

first try at the paint 




























more than likely the brass will be painted white, need to find some decal/lettering


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks good! keep us posted.


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Great  Job!  Keep us posted.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

What is the diameter of your stack? I have a spare NOS straight stack off an Aristo c-16 that might look a bit  more finished...the base diameter is probably a little small tho. (You want it just backchannel me...)


----------

